# The Life of Rubin



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Okay, so I decided to make a journal about Rubin, so here it is! I'll start with how I got him and then just update on cool stuff he does, pics, etc. :-D Enjoy!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*How I got Rubin*

So, my second betta fish, Picasso, had died just a few days ago and I convinced my mom to take me to Petsmart 'just to look'. Well, we kinda both knew it wasn't just to look...:lol: I looked at the betta fish and it was between a dark blue female and Rubin. I had thought I was going to get the girl but then I saw Rubin so...a few minutes and triple checking to make sure he was the one I wanted, Rubin was headed home! I didn't get anything besides Rubin since I already had everything I needed at home. So, thats how I got Rubin! :-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*The Giant Bubblenest*

So, yesterday I went to feed Rubin, and lo and behold! There's a giant bubble nest! I was so impressed I almost fainted! Seriously, he never really was a big bubblenest blower but all of a sudden, bam! A huge bubblenest appears! I would post pictures but the iPhone (I took the pictures with it) is being used right now.  So, I'll post pictures soon!:-D


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yay rubin!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep! :-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry that I haven't written in a while. Anyways, I brought Rubin down to where the activity is so I can keep an eye on him. I wrecked his bubblenest accidentally, but I am gonna change his water, so it would have gotten wrecked anyway. BTW, anyone know how to heat the tank without hot water bottles if the power goes out? I just realized that I didn't say that the majority of this post is beacause of hurricane Sandy. :frustrated:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Keep him in the warmest part of the house. If you have a fireplace or wood stove, bring him into that room. Otherwise, you can wrap the tank in blankets or towels to keep as much of the heat in as possible.

If you have a way to heat water, you might want to do very small water changes if it gets too cold for him.

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you Romad! I realize that this is long overdue, but I'm getting him a heater today! I didn't do it earlier because it was so warm, but the weather is changing, so I'll buy him a heater. I'm really excited, and I might have a peek at the betta fish while I'm there....


----------

